# Graco MyRide 65--How Hard to Adjust Straps RFing?



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

DS4 is about to outgrow his bucket, so we're looking into a convertible car seat. Our previous convertible was a Britax Roundabout which we loved... but DS2 gradually tore out piece of the foam and we had to throw it away.

I've been looking at the Graco MyRide 65--and like it a lot. My one concern is that I've read a few reviews which say it is virtually impossible to adjust and tighten the straps when it is RFing. As we live in a climate with snow... which means changing thickness of coats, etc.--we adjust straps a lot. I think I would go crazy if I had to unlatch it... and adjust straps...and relatch it every time the weather changed a bit.

How hard is it to do the straps? The Britax Roundabout was a breeze. We also had an Evenflo can't remember which, which wasn't too bad.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

There have been a few comments here and there about difficulty adjusting the straps, but I've never had a problem.

Also of note, if you have to adjust the straps to accommodate a coat, it's not safe to wear in the carseat. Here's why.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I haven't had any issues adjusting the straps of my MR rear facing.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Thank you both. I think I'm going to try and go to Babies-R-Us and see if I can try it out there.

I'm also looking at the Evenflo Triumph, mainly because it is supposed to be very easy to adjust. Adjusting straps is a pet-peeve of mine, because DH does not bother to change them. After four kids, it's probably not going to change... but I keep hoping if it's very easy, he might.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I have absolutely no issues adjusting the straps on our myride. there's a strap that threads through to the front of the seat with a release and pull. takes me about 5-10 seconds. the only issue I've ever had is if the carseat isn't installed at the right angle. we did have to take the carseat out when we changed the strap height, but not for everyday adjustments (for different jackets or numbers of layers)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Again, if you have to adjust the straps for a jacket, it's too thick and shouldn't be used in the car seat.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, my plan was to go to BRU today and hopefully take advantage of the last day of the 25% off trade in sale. Unfortunately, I woke up to 6 inches of snow!! So, I doubt we'll be getting out today. I still hope to make it to BRU to try it out--as I know Wal-Mart has the MR for $129--only $10 more than what I'd pay if I got the sale price through BRU. Target has it for $129 online, but if you go to the store, it's $159.00. If you buy it online, you have to pay $16 in shipping. Shipping doesn't seem to apply to all car seats, but it does to the MR.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an_aurora*
> 
> Again, if you have to adjust the straps for a jacket, it's too thick and shouldn't be used in the car seat.


if one day your young toddler is wearing a onsie, and the next they are wearing two layers of fleece, you have to adjust the straps, otherwise they do not fit. and when it's 10 degrees and the heat in the car that is parked outside in the shade is broken, there's no way of getting around layering them. and the issue is with the puffy coats that compress, not every possible type of jacket. some of us do live places where adjusting carseat straps is necessary.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i agree, i think what should be said is "if you have to adjust the carseat, you might want to consider the clothes could be too bulky"

i have to adjust often. my dd rarely wears a second layer, doesn't even own a puff coat, in the car.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> if one day your young toddler is wearing a onsie, and the next they are wearing two layers of fleece, you have to adjust the straps, otherwise they do not fit. and when it's 10 degrees and the heat in the car that is parked outside in the shade is broken, there's no way of getting around layering them. and the issue is with the puffy coats that compress, not every possible type of jacket. some of us do live places where adjusting carseat straps is necessary.


----------



## rlandnl (Aug 28, 2003)

I would have to agree... I have to adjust the straps of my Graco snugride with different outfits, never mind jackets.... but to get back to the topic, I was thinking about the myride too and I am glad you posted this as I was concerned about the strap adjustment.... as far as the triumph goes, I think that's the one with the side thing that you turn... I HATED mine for DS, I didn't think it worked well at all, it would tighten one strap more than the other... but that's just my 2 cents

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> if one day your young toddler is wearing a onsie, and the next they are wearing two layers of fleece, you have to adjust the straps, otherwise they do not fit. and when it's 10 degrees and the heat in the car that is parked outside in the shade is broken, there's no way of getting around layering them. and the issue is with the puffy coats that compress, not every possible type of jacket. some of us do live places where adjusting carseat straps is necessary.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

So, I went to BRU yesterday...and then let me try the MyRide...and honestly, the strap thing didn't work for me--at least not in our car. I think if DS3 was closer to being forward facing, I might deal with it... but as it's probably at least 1-1/2 years..more likely 2 years...nope.

I ended up getting the Evenflo Triumph in the snazzy BRU only print.

I love the fact that the straps and everything are so easy to adjust. It also goes RFing to 40 pounds and FFing to 65 pounds as well. It was $149.99 (so $10 less than the retail for the My Ride at BRU)...but we had the 25% off coupon. It also is a best buy from CR. If you don't have a coupon, I found that Wal-Mart has the best price on the MyRide right now. $129.99. Target also lists it for $129.99 on the website, but you have to pay shipping. If you buy it in store, it's $159.99. 

DD1 saw the Nautilus in some sort of girly combo and she was in love. Unfortunately, she's going to have to wait on that one. I'm just happy that at 3-1/2 she likes being in her car seat. Heck, even DS1 and DS2 (5 and 7) are still happy to be in car seats and boosters, which is great. I have a couple of friends whose kids complain all the time.http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4133855


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, who doesn't adjust the straps? We loosen them when we're taking him out, otherwise, he's uncomfortable getting tugged on when he gets out of the seat. Then, we re-tighten once he's back in.

I do find the straps in the My Ride a total pain. I won't buy this seat again, though we're used to it now. My hubby is pretty good at it. I'm getting better. It always seems very "sticky" to me and sometimes, it's hard to move it.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hannah32*
> 
> Yeah, who doesn't adjust the straps? We loosen them when we're taking him out, otherwise, he's uncomfortable getting tugged on when he gets out of the seat. Then, we re-tighten once he's back in.


I don't. I have three kids, and I very rarely loosen or tighten straps. My oldest is 2 and I have a "car coat" which is fleece with a thin nylon shell that she wears in winter. I put hats and gloves onher and a blanket over her in the seat. It is 5 degrees today at my house, and we have our share of below zero days, plus generally insane windchill. DD's TrueFit and her CompleteAir have continuous loop harnesses which allow me to loosen one side, put her in, and then loosen the other side...

My boys are 3.5 months old and ride in Graco Snugrides. I have showercap-style covers over their seats and tuck a blanket over them if it's really cold. When summer comes they'll go in the other Complete Air and the TrueFit, and it'll be the same situation as DD.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Great! I hope you like the Triumph. The adjuster knobs can get stuck against the back seat in some cars but hopefully it won't be an issue in your vehicle.

And, I can't believe the temperature fluctuations you have--warm enough to wear only a onesie (so what, 70?) one day and 10 the next! That's nuts.

I don't adjust the straps every day. On any of my seats. I just put them in and buckle and away we go. I can understand smooth adjustment being important regardless of how frequently you need to adjust the straps (one of my Radian XTSL's won't tighten at ALL and it's a huge PITA!)..


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah, I wondered about the knob which is why we tried it too. Luckily, it's not an issue for us--but I can see that it might be depending on the car. I think it's nice that they have two knobs...so that hopefully you can always adust one.

I'm glad we got a new car seat for DS3, because it always makes me recheck the other car seats... kids' weights, heights, straps, etc. Always a good reminder. I need to check on DD's seat. I think it's only good FFing until 40 pounds, but I need to double check. She's a skinny thing... just hit 30 pounds... so my guess is that she'll outgrow the seat before she hits the weight limit.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hannah32*
> 
> Yeah, who doesn't adjust the straps? We loosen them when we're taking him out, otherwise, he's uncomfortable getting tugged on when he gets out of the seat. Then, we re-tighten once he's back in.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

So basically, it's the position of some people that car seat straps are never to be loosened? Hmmmmm you'd think they'd put that in the manual: "DO NOT LOOSEN STRAPS FOR ANY REASON."


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Nobody said that. Of course you can loosen the straps. It's just the issue of bulky clothing that can compress in a crash--if you have to loosen the straps to accommodate a coat, it's probably too bulky.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hannah32*
> 
> So basically, it's the position of some people that car seat straps are never to be loosened? Hmmmmm you'd think they'd put that in the manual: "DO NOT LOOSEN STRAPS FOR ANY REASON."


Wow, where did that come from? I don't take that position. I take the position that a) it isn't necessary for me to loosen/tighten my kids straps every time I get them out, and it's easier for me to not do so and b) if you need to loosen your kid's straps because of their coat, there's a good chance it's too puffy.

When you asked "Yeah, who doesn't adjust the straps?", it seemed like a good place to explain why/how I don't adjust the straps. I apologize if this made you feel defensive, it was not my intent.


----------

